# Extreme 36 Hour Trip on the Rudee Angler (VA) 10-4 /10-5



## hengstthomas (Oct 6, 2008)

Keith and Dave got down around 8am Friday .. We had some last minute things to take care of so we knocked them out and looked for some bait at CHP and were back at my place around 3pm .. I called Jimmy and he was going to be a tad late so I made the call to let Dave and keith head down to Kiptopeake for bait while I waited on Jimmy . I was still making sure I had everything when I get a call from Keith that he just landed a nice 22.5" Flounder .. About 45 minutes later the phone rings again and Keith lands another Flounder at 21.5" .. Man I was wishing I went with them  ..











Jimmy finally arrives at 9:30pm and we are on the road by 10:30pm and pull into Kiptopeake at 12:30pm ..
Dave and Keith both had caught a Puppy Drum and some large croakers . Jimmy joins them in trying for some Trout , Flounder or Pups while I get the castnet out and try for some bait .. Well the bite and the bait had just about come to a halt so we all decided to get to the boat to make sure we get some decent spots on the boat .. Jimmy and Dave head to the vehichles and I get Keith who was walking with his head high as he shows me another keeper Flounder .. We measured it at 19.5" .. Man how I wanted to stay and fish but to be honest I did not even take rod for Flounder and only had gear for the trip .. NO distractions for me 

We get to the ramp about 3 hours early .. The wait was killer but it wasnt long and we were off ..
Sunrise and the beginning of a beautiful day ..










Here's a few of some setups ..










I got distracted after that ..










This guy finally needed to rest his wings ..





The bird left for awhile after that but returned to land on my fishing rod on my first drop of the trip .. A few seconds later he is on my hand  .. Jimmy took the pic so we'll have to wait till later for that one but it was pretty cool . The ending wasnt so cool for that bird as it struggled to move about and avoid people it ran into the side of the boat and was stunned and fell into the water and at last site wasnt looking like it make it .. I hope that little guy made it but we didnt see it again .

This youngster surprised me and wasnt afrain of those Conger Eels even after another guy got bitten by one ..





We fished some deep water with nothing shallower than about 300 feet . Only 2 Golden Tiles were caught and both were by the same guy about 12 hours apart . We got some nice BluelineTiles and Seabass with a few Red Bellied Rosefish and Some small strange Sharks ..















We all got our share of Conger Eels and many were happy to take them off our hands .
We found some Maui Maui and those who had Spinning gear kicked butt .. I got 9 myself on the first drift and was finally broke off by a nice Bull and by the time I re-rigged they were gone and we headed to the next patch of grass where we all picked them off herre and there .. I personally enjoyed this very much .. We used small pieces of Cigar minnow with a small barrel sinker ... It was just about the same set up we used for Spadefish ..
We got back to Bottom Fishing until nightfall and then anchored up for the night ..
The mates put a rod next to me with a Swordfish rig on it and a live Squid .. The Squid swam by in groups as did some very large Sunfish .. We had a pair of Sunfish stay with us throughout the night . During the night some nice Wreck Fish and Barrel Fish were caught and a few nice Grouper .. A stray Maui Maui here and there and Lots of Conger Eels . 
At about Midnight Dave gets up from a nap right after I landed a Barrel Fish and I was on the bottom but my back was screaming for a break so I handed Dave my rod as he wiped the sleep from his eyes .. It only took a second and I saw Dave setup on a nice fish .. Great way to wake up .. He lands a nice Wreckfish as I retire for a bit to rest my old achy back ..
My Barrel and Dave's Wreck ..





I slept from about 1am to 4am and found out they were attcked by some Mackerel and small pods of Cigar Minnows . Keith and Dave had a blast with them and Jimmy too heard the commotion and caught a few .. They were about done when I woke up .
At one point there was just 3 guys on the back .. Me , Jimmy and Bill .. I watched a Shark rod get picked up and told Bill to turn around and grab the rod .. He does and lands a nice 6 to 7 foot Tiger Shark .. I was shocked when the mate use a "charge" to blast its brains out before boating the Shark .. Man it was loud at 5am !
Lots of breakoffs that night for all of us .. Some I am sure were sharks while others were just bigger fish .
It was a learning experience but I learned A LOT 

Daylight comes and Jimmy and I started getting Sea Bass and Bluelines again so I wake up Keith and Dave and tell them its on again ... We all get some nice fish .
Unfortunately no Golden Tiles , Tuna or Grouper for any of us but we did pack 2 120 QT coolers FULL ..

I am sure some things are slipping and I'll add or one of the other guys may add it .. I know Jimmy and Keith took some pics but of what I am not sure . We were all in the momoent at times and a camera was the last thing we thought about .

Check out this guys eyes !





Slush tank shot ..





Coming in at Rudee ..










When someone figures out the why I took this pic I will post the "other pic" but I will say it was the topping on the cake for an EXCELLET trip 





Dock shot ..





At home we took the required "Kitchen Shots" and divided the catch ..
Maui Maui 










Blueline Tiles 










Black Sea Bass










Some Mackerel 





Ok I got some fish to carve up and Rods and reels to clean so here's lookin at ya for now


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like you all had a great time! Some very cool pics there too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andy (Oct 6, 2008)

The sunrise pic is a good one!
Awesome stringer for sure.

And should he not be touching the controls???


----------



## Zum (Oct 6, 2008)

Great day(s) on the water.
Alot of good eating there.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 6, 2008)

we know who's eatin good around here...

was that like a 2day charter er somthin?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 6, 2008)

Great Job Tom - Save me a few Tile steaks :mrgreen: 


How were the seas?


----------



## hengstthomas (Oct 6, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Great Job Tom - Save me a few Tile steaks :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> How were the seas?


No waves the entire trip  Beautiful time on the water . Nothing bigger than 1 ft


----------



## hengstthomas (Oct 6, 2008)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> we know who's eatin good around here...
> 
> was that like a 2day charter er somthin?


36 hour trip .. Leaves Staurday at 6am and returns Sunday at 6pm


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 6, 2008)

great post excellent pics that is a nice mess of fish i just dont care for saltwater fish


----------



## Jim (Oct 6, 2008)

Awesome trip! 36 hours sounds awesome!

Thanks for sharing! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 6, 2008)

Andy said:


> And should he not be touching the controls???




Ah, beat me to it! lol


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you guys are good! Good job!


----------



## hengstthomas (Oct 6, 2008)

Andy said:


> The sunrise pic is a good one!
> Awesome stringer for sure.
> 
> And should he not be touching the controls???





Waterwings said:


> Andy said:
> 
> 
> > And should he not be touching the controls???
> ...



Actually that is the Captain  
Andy being from VA perhaps you can appreciate this 

This is Dr Julie Ball and a World record holder  She writes for a local Magazine and fishes harder than most guys I know .. I am honored to be in picture .. She is a top notch Angler and great person .. Icing on the cake I tell ya


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 6, 2008)

Ya shes pretty good looking too! Wish I found a woman who fishes hard!


----------



## Andy (Oct 6, 2008)

AWESOME!!! 
I hate to admit it, but I've never heard of her...  But I'm sure if I lived a little closer to the coast I would know more about salt water fishing records, fish ID etc.... I did a quick search on her and seen she has some VERY impressive catches. 
You standing next to her would be the equivilant to me standing next to Bill Dance. So I know what you mean anyways.. CONGRATS!!! 

Although I've never fished the "big water" I'm sure that one day I'll get a chance, and am SOOOOO looking forward to it.


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 7, 2008)

That looks like a blast. I wish for once that I would go on a saltwater trip and actually catch fish, seems every trip I go on has crap conditions and ends early....some day. Looks like you will be eating great for a while. Great Report =D>


----------



## shamoo (Oct 9, 2008)

Excellent report dude =D>, I just googled Julie Ball man she is one heck of an angler.


----------

